# South Coast Coffee Hunt?



## Turbo (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi All,

I am just about to have a short tour along some of the South coast going from Bognor Regis to Portsmouth and am looking for some coffee stops along the way. What is the best way to find decent coffee shops? I have tried a search of the towns but last time i went on a tour like this, i came up with very few quality places. I tried an app on my phone too but it missed so many places and doesn't even have my local coffee shop in it.

How do you find coffee shops when you travel?

cheers

Shane


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

http://map.thirdwavewichteln.com/

Generally good I find and if you open it on your phone it'll add the overlay to Google Maps.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

catpuccino said:


> http://map.thirdwavewichteln.com/
> Generally good I find and if you open it on your phone it'll add the overlay to Google Maps.


Like all these sorts of maps, that one's a bit out of date & there's problems with updating it. It's a good place to start though.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> catpuccino said:
> 
> 
> > http://map.thirdwavewichteln.com/
> ...


 Yeah I've had one or two problems. I don't know why they don't use Google Map's built in ways to crowdsource/edit a map in favour of submitting things for approval ?

Would be fairly trivial to scrape that map's entry points and create a new one open to be edited by everyone....


----------



## Turbo (Sep 9, 2010)

catpuccino said:


> http://map.thirdwavewichteln.com/
> 
> Generally good I find and if you open it on your phone it'll add the overlay to Google Maps.


 Thank you for this. It is really helpful and a great start to finding some new places.


----------

